# Vintage radios



## Rusty Shackleford

anyone else collect vintage radios? ill be picking this one up tonight:

http://york.craigslist.org/clt/1220348043.html


----------



## Galvatron

Thats nice Rusty..i like it very much.

I would think about having the Electrical cord replaced just for peace of mind.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah, we'll see hwo it looks. i have other cords that need replaced that will be higher in priority. like my strohs sign with the wires showing through the cord...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

this one may also be in the cards

http://york.craigslist.org/clt/1217101825.html


----------



## Galvatron

eh i like this one....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1946-RC...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SWEET. if only i could find that local. shipping would worry me, lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

local

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Wood-Black-Dial-Zenith-Tombstone-Radio_W0QQitemZ170342410469QQcmdZViewItemQQptZVintage_Electronics_R2?hash=item27a932e8e5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1234%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Galvatron

I must admit i do like the Vintage with a wooden case...the plastic ones look tacky.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YEAH but someday they will be worth a bunch just like the wood ones are now. everything will be worth something someday, i suppose


----------



## Galvatron

eh now you got me looking and look at this old Radiogram ...about a 2 hour drive from me....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/bush-radiogra...66:2|39:6|72:1684|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:24


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

now that is just cool! i have the perfect place in my livin room for that, too


----------



## Galvatron

It also has plenty of Beer storage within


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

come on, m8, even I didnt think that


----------



## Galvatron

if you look at it in the right way you could remove a few LP dividers and get a small fridge in there


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im just shaking my head at you, mister lol


----------



## Bobcat

I have a '30s mantle top in storage. Will dig it out if I get home any time soon. Meanwhile, here's my most recent beastie...

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=12632


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WOWZERS! thats cool


----------



## Galvatron

Bobcat said:


> I have a '30s mantle top in storage. Will dig it out if I get home any time soon. Meanwhile, here's my most recent beastie...
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=12632



So thats how you tune into my mind and send un-sexy thoughts

Nice bit of kit.

Way back i done some work for BAE over here and the amount radio equipment binned was unreal....i could have taken home all i wanted but being young i never see the future fascination....i was young and foolish for sure.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah now you not young anymore but still...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

got pics!!! brought her home today, and i must say. works beautifully. phases in and out a bit on some FM statons, but on AM i could listen to the ball game PERFECT! im very happy for 10$. he said that his research told him that the radio was made from 1950-55. ill do some of my own research tomorrow, but for now heres the pics. the last picture is from after i cleaned the cabinet. and the 2nd to last picture shows that the ring has become separated from the back panel, tho im not sure how to repair it without dislodging some wires, but seeing as it doesnt seem to affect the operation of the radio itself, i may not worry about it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

GOT ANOTHER! interestingly enough from the same era. the previous radio i got is a Zenith M-730. the one i just got (for free for helping a friend out) is a Zenith C-730. works real nice, and even has tone control (the M doesnt) but it seems to cut in and out on occasion. going to hafta do some investigating on it. but ill get pics up soon.


----------



## Galvatron

No Rush on the Pictures.....get it...no "Rush"....your Sig.....no "Rush"


I'm a genius


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

(guess i should laugh so he doesnt think that was lame...)


hahaha! funny


----------



## Galvatron

a great man once said "Knobsock".....cant think who he was


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I forget. some jackass from another country. russia, i think


----------



## Galvatron

The Russia remark was over stepping the mark


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> No Rush on the Pictures.....get it...no "Rush"....your Sig.....no "Rush"
> 
> 
> I'm a genius


 


Galvatron said:


> The Russia remark was over stepping the mark


 
should i have said 'Rush'ia?


----------



## Galvatron

i sink you have a crush ons mi


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I sink you are delusional.


seems i forgot to post up pics last night...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

seems ive forgotten totally  well i will update with what i have todate


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

more shots of the console 2nd to last

its missing everything but the AM radio and speaker


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

anyone else??? i may be bringing some more in this weekend, hafta wait n see...

may be another zenith in the works if i can get the price i want on it


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dammit i drove around for half my lunch break, found TWO yardsales and neither had any radios!


----------



## BigAl RIP

I got this one and it is for sell . About a 1940 model .This is just like mne .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

very nice. i cant see the pic very well, but is that a Philco?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> very nice. i cant see the pic very well, but is that a Philco?


 yep. Its a Philco


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

very nice! should be AM/SW, is that a long distance radio, by chance? as in other countries


----------



## BigAl RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> very nice! should be AM/SW, is that a long distance radio, by chance? as in other countries


 
Yes it is . No room for it at the ranch ,so I think i'll be sendind it to the kids or selling it soon .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its a nice set, adna  great performer, thats for sure. cant think of the model number though


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tonight, listening to the ball game on the newest aquisition. the Majestic 4501 broadcast table radio. has some hum, but the dial light even works!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

figured id get a shot of the crosley working, too. from 1940-41, and its still kickin


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i know the picture quality aint the best, but hell its from my phone!


----------



## loboloco

Great radidios Rusty.  More into eagles and plows myself, but will keep my eyes open around here.  I assume you are interested in pre 1960?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yes indeed. i mostly pursue the all tube radios. the tube era was so much more stylish, and easy to repair


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and the sound from an all REAL wood radio can't be beat.


----------



## loboloco

Won't argue.  Will keep my eyes open here.  If I see something small or cheap will pick it up and let you know.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

eh, dont bother with that, m8. im at the point right now where dont want anymore for a while. but thanks for offerin. very nice of you!


----------



## loboloco

OK.  Hey. will pick it up.  you don't want it I will keep it and use it.  My wife blows her mind when I bring vintage or antique up.  once fixed and sold, she sh**s a brick.
Doesn't seem to understand about old and valuable.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL thats how the Rusty lady was, but now, she will NOT let me sell any of mine haha. of course i dont WANT to sell them, but sometimes im in a money spot and try to, but i can never agree on a price for them. my radios mean alot to me, and though someone may offer a really good price to buy them from me, i still dont want to haha


----------



## loboloco

Hear that.  Keeps us young I guess.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah. well i am, LOL  but unlike anyone else my age, i see the value in things from the past. i love old radios, old tvs,  older beer advertising stuff, have a ton of that too, older cars. i find more comfort in something that has stood the test of time as opposed to new stuff, that who knows how long it will last.


----------



## loboloco

Have a 65 Buick Special.  Needs some work, and I refuse to sell it.  Working on it slowly, but takes more money every time I look at it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

man,those 65's were slick.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

quick shot tonight. i wash grillin a sausage rope, and had the game on on the Crosley. here she is, kickin out the O's up 2-0. she's sittin on the Philco console with the spider plants and Easter cactus


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

gonna try and buy this majestic. it would be my first portable!

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/atq/1731428076.html


----------



## Galvatron

loboloco said:


> Have a 65 Buick Special.  Needs some work, and I refuse to sell it.  Working on it slowly, but takes more money every time I look at it.



Lobo this link could of use to you....

http://www.tocmp.com/manuals/Buick/1964/Special/Parts/index.html


----------



## loboloco

Thx Galv, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey lobo, how is ya


----------



## loboloco

Fair at meddling.  trying to get caught up.  Planting season is just over and now hay season is here.  Also working for the census in a QC position.
No money, less time, and just enough beer.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sounds good to me


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh wow, check this out!!!!!!!!!!!
how often do one of these pop up???

http://cgi.ebay.com/RCA-Vintage-air...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item27b184a260


----------



## Cowboy

Rusty Shackleford said:


> oh wow, check this out!!!!!!!!!!!
> how often do one of these pop up???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RCA-Vintage-air...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item27b184a260


 

There aint much to it really , but He,s sure as hell proud of it , about 500 bucks to much IMO . I hate Flea bay


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its probably worth it if its real, to the right person! id love to have that hangin in a rec room, right above the door


----------



## loboloco

I'd offer maybe 200.00, but that would be the max.  I know, I'm a tightwad.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol ask the mrs. i am most likely more tight in the wallet then you. unless i am at the bar of course


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well todays yard sale haul i spent $2.10

got a little figuring with an old cathedral radio on it (will post a pic soon) and a 20 cd + 1 dvd set of old time detective radio shows from the mid 40's to early 50's. Boston Blackie, Pat Novak, Richard Diamond, Nero Wolfe, and many more. Very cool!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lovin these old radio shows  got the CD changer in the car loaded full with 'em


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Cowboy said:


> There aint much to it really , but He,s sure as hell proud of it , about 500 bucks to much IMO . I hate Flea bay


 
UPDATE sold for 550 :O


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

man, nothin doin lately. had a shot at a couple, but it passed me by before i came up with the cash. might just take some new pics of the old ones tonight haha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

a shot of the majestic and the crosley kickin. the majestic needs a filter cap, but the crosley, (modified,) is working great. i normally bring it out on the porch and set it on the console, (pics to follow as i am about to begin the restoration,) and i listen to the Orioles when im grillin up dinner


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

http://york.craigslist.org/zip/1849540094.html

pickin this ol girl up tomorrow evening. i know its not super old, or really at all valuable, but i cant resist this cutie. and its free! just doin my part to keep her out of the landfill


----------



## Cowboy

I just seen these & thought of you Rusty  . 

http://wichita.craigslist.org/atq/1850080698.html

http://wichita.craigslist.org/atq/1849689649.html


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i see a Crosley dashboard

and

a neat GE console! love the dial on that console, too!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

welp here she is! fired up, just as promised. my ma is gonna give me a converter box and big antenna so i can watch the games on TV when im grillin this winter


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> welp here she is! fired up, just as promised. my ma is gonna give me a converter box and big antenna so i can watch the games on TV when im grillin this winter



I may be wrong.. but it looks like the thing is 8/10th full of water.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no i havent figured that part out yet as i havent been able to get a picture on it. this weekend ill get her cleaned up and hooked in adn see what i can do.


----------



## tsaw

Be carefull Rusty@!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dont jinx me now! i need that TV to watch the Giants this winter when im out on the grill


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> dont jinx me now! i need that TV to watch the Giants lose this winter when im out on the grill


fixed it for you!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nobody likes a smartass, muleman.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

hey rusty do you ever come accross vintage ham gear i looking for a general coverage transmitter/reciever like a yeseu ft101


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

occasionaly. but i dont personally get into it. i will keep my eyes open, though


----------



## rlk

Rusty, while cleaning out a closet today, my wife and I came across a Zenith radio she had during college, along with the original shipping box from Zenith.  We plugged it in and it works well.  Pictures attached.

The postage on the box showed the radio was shipped to an electronics store in Wilson, NC on September 30, 1963 for $.81.  Hard to believe how cheap the postage was back then.

Can you tell me anything about the radio, i.e., is it considered an antique; current value; etc.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i wouldnt fire it up right away. likely to need filter caps and paper capacitors replaced for safety reasons. if you fire it up and one of them blows, it could spell death for the radio, and cost much more than its worth to fix.

on to the deets:

its a nice radio, pretty good performer.

its a model K-731

not alot of value on this radio, basically worth whatever someone would want to pay for it. in good playing shape ive seen it listed for 35 bucks. i would call it an antique as it is still tubed chassis, and over 50 years old. the original packing is good to help with value, though.

yours looks to be in very nice shape, as one would expect being packed in its box for all this time. i would get it checked out and keep it as a display piece in the living room, or dont spend any money and just use it as decoration. 

keep me updated on what you decide to do with it. cool lookin piece!

edit: i missed where you said you already plugged it in and turned it on LOL. well the same still applies for future reference. seems you got lucky with this one. the Zeniths seem to be able to handle long times of non use as both of mine from that same era fired up and play fine without any replacements


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

took a couple shots tonight of the GE T-150A.

working good!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the cabinet needs redone, and i might try to stretch the grille clothe, but its completely solid and all the tubes are good, the electronics seem good, no hum or anything. the knobs are touchy, but at high volume even it comes through nice and clear. its a dual speaker!!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Looks good as it is.............


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OhioTC18 said:


> Looks good as it is.............


 
thanks! but the stain is peeling and flaking and its buggin the shit outta me


----------



## Galvatron

This is right up your street....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1950S-Zenith-...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item1e5e280bbf


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

very nice, Mr. Galv! that is indeed for me. i love those 50's-60's Zenith sets. they sound awesome. i already have two of them, and i want that one. 4 bucks? damn haha


----------



## Galvatron

I knew the price would get you all hot and bothered


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL you got it, sir! its been s long since i brought something home, im goin nuts!!! oh well, on to craigslist!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> LOL you got it, sir! its been s long since i brought something home, im goin nuts!!! oh well, on to craigslist!



Sorry in advance Lithium i never meant to set him off on a junk journey.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

some possibilities

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/atq/1934675038.html

http://york.craigslist.org/atq/1917087507.html

http://york.craigslist.org/atq/1865488421.html

http://york.craigslist.org/atq/1880658225.html

wow seems this dude has a bunch of old radios. could maybe work out a package deal


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Sorry in advance Lithium i never meant to set him off on a junk journey.


 
she is used to it as i always am


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not a radio, but still a neat piece!!!

http://reading.craigslist.org/atq/1932456381.html


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ooo

http://annapolis.craigslist.org/atq/1904280144.html


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ooo
> 
> http://annapolis.craigslist.org/atq/1904280144.html



Thats not a TV....thats a dodgy looking microwave.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> not a radio, but still a neat piece!!!
> 
> http://reading.craigslist.org/atq/1932456381.html



FFS Rusty...now that is a pile of shit....are you mad??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> FFS Rustyare you mad??


 
you still have to ask?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you still have to ask?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## RNE228

A somewhat local public radio station broadcast the old radio shows every other Sunday eve. This is a great radio station; I listen Saturdays for bluegrass and more traditional country western. They webcast thier shows.

http://kvmr.org/personalities/dl_breninger.html



Rusty Shackleford said:


> lovin these old radio shows  got the CD changer in the car loaded full with 'em


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cool,. thanks! ill check that out when i get home tonight


----------



## RNE228

So you get in to replacing caps, rewire, resolder work? Pretty cool stuff



Rusty Shackleford said:


> the cabinet needs redone, and i might try to stretch the grille clothe, but its completely solid and all the tubes are good, the electronics seem good, no hum or anything. the knobs are touchy, but at high volume even it comes through nice and clear. its a dual speaker!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i havent done any of that stuff yet, RNE. i basically just clean them up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well ol Rusty will be in trouble soon enough. after talking to a couple folks on ARF (antique radio forums) i have decided to try and save 2 older TVs that are out for trash in the rain. after being dried thoroughly if they worked before, they should work again. so if you dont see me for a few days, check the basement. there might be a fresh hole dug and filled in with an outstretched hand and a TV aerial stickin out


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well i didnt get the TVs. ended up taking a different route home that night to stop for a beer and get groceries. now they are gone.... oh well. i need more TVs like i need a third nipple.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

seriously considering the drive for this. mainly for the Halolight that still works.

http://delaware.craigslist.org/atq/1973919903.html


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> seriously considering the drive for this. mainly for the Halolight that still works.
> 
> http://delaware.craigslist.org/atq/1973919903.html



I think it looks pretty cool! 

You got any room left to put it?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> I think it looks pretty cool!
> 
> You got any room left to put it?


 
hell no. but that hasnt stopped me before


----------



## tsaw

Tsaw to the rescue 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktrm4sKbg8c"]YouTube        - building a shed in under 2 min[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sweet! its perfect!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WELL once again Rusty is pushing his luck. im talking with a guy now on an old Admiral console TV that works for free. may need a picture tube in the future, but ill do my own diagnostics, like usual. now i dont know what year, or model number or anything about it, sight unseen. but free. it might be another one of those "if it fits in the car, ill take it" deals. unless its newer, like 70s or something. im hoping its 50's, so it wont be huge


----------



## Lithium

You better be bringing something else home if that comes home..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

guess i dont need that talk with you tonight now


----------



## muleman RIP

Oh! you still need the talk but you are going to be the listener! Sounds like a cool set. I can't remember the name of our first set when we got electric down in Rehmyers hollow. It was great to watch wrestling and wagon train on it. You had to go outback and turn the pole to rotate the antenna to get different stations.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im still waiting for some info on the radio. supposed to send me a picture to my phone of it today to see if i want it. if i do, ill be picking it up today.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn. its late 80's early 90's. not what im looking for.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ARGH!!! lack of funds and lack of free stuff has me itchin and itchin. i havent brought anything home in a while!!! I NEED ANOTHER RADIO!!! looks like its gonna be next year till anything new comes my way


----------



## tsaw

Rustydude.. You sure have a strange (but good) hobby. I'm gonna do what I can to help you. From now on.. I'm gonna stop at yard sales and buy any radio with tubes in it - that works.. and give it to you. (you pay shipping)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ohhh no no sir. i wont have the money to even pay shipping untill next year. but thanks for the offering, good sir.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

got another roadside TV in the trunk of my car  dunno if it works or not. its a 1981 RCA. will get pics when its daylight again


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

it works


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sigh...


----------



## Galvatron

Should you be picking up stuff off the roadside and plugging it in???

I am thinking stupid not brave


Don't try this at home kids


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its ok, i plugged it in at work. no worries about my house


----------



## Galvatron

Well that's ok then

You Jerk


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HAHA. ive never had anything blow up todate. maybe next time


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WELL i guess since i cant buy any radios or tvs right now, i can still listen and look up stuff for the old radio shows


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old-time_radio


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

a shot of my recently aquired 1981 RCA. this thing is loaded, likely top of the line when new. its in the trunk because im not allowed to bring it in the house


----------



## Galvatron

That's a funny looking Radio.....a Radio with moving pictures that's genius....if only i would have thought of that....what will the future bring


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i need to get a mod to change the thread title


----------



## Galvatron

Tip.....when driving you will have trouble watching the Radio screen with it in the trunk...it could cause a accident....may i suggest you strap it down on the Hood so you don't have to look over your shoulder.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

was thinking of that, but then i would need to craft some type of cover to protect from the weather, and a way to be able to hear the sound while in the vehicle, it would be a lot of work, monfrair


----------



## Galvatron

Here is the answer to all your concerns.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats awesome! go ahead and start building one for me  mister!


----------



## Galvatron

It's easy to get one.....just drive in to your neighbours shed and keep on going hahahahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hahahahaha


----------



## tsaw

Rusty... have you seen or have one of these?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

seen it, but i certainly dont have one. not an easy unit to come by. i dont believe that many were made. but its a Crosley, and i WANT IT 

(but i would get my ass kicked if i brought it home hahahahaha)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

still nothin new. driving me insane, I WANT ANOTHER RADIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














anyway Lith put everything together up on the old dresser to keep the cats from pawing at the grillclothes, so heres some new pics


----------



## fubar

PATIENCE MY FRIEND....PATIENCE


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol i know i know! but i get itchy this time of year hahahahahahahaahahahhaha


----------

